# Help Wanted - Vape King Fourways



## Stroodlepuff (10/4/15)

It has come to the point where we at Vape King Fourways need a little help with the running of our store! We are looking for a part time employee to come in and assist with Vape King 3 days a week (Weekdays).

The part time position is a trial period to test the waters however it could turn into a permanent position at a later stage.

*What are we looking for:*


Enthusiastic individual - preferably a student
Responsible and punctual individual
Knowledge of Vaping from beginner to enthusiast
Coil building knowledge
Knowledge of mechanical and regulated devices
Self motivated and hard working individual
A flare for sales

*What the position entails:*


Assisting with walk in customers
Assisting with live chat queries on our Live help system
Assisting with stock takes on a weekly basis
Reporting directly to @Gizmo and @Stroodlepuff
Ensuring customer satisfaction with their instore as well as live help experiences
General cleanliness of the store
Enthusiasm and helpfulness when dealing with customers
Occasional coil building for customers
Occasional trouble shooting with devices
Ensuring testers are full and in alphabetical order at all times

*Payment Structure:*

This is a commission only position for the time being.

Training will be provided on our inhouse systems, including point of sale, live help and reward points systems.


Please send your application in the form of a CV to sharri@vapeking.co.za

Reactions: Like 2


----------

